# Jetter spec



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Have a Ridgid K3100 jetter 4gpm at 3000psi. Thinking about going to 4000psi at 4.5 gal per minute. Would require pump change out .
If I go any higher psi or gpm it would require upgrading engine also.
My question is will the 1000psi and .5gpm make a big difference. It seems like it takes quite a bit of time with a root ranger to clear out roots especially in anything larger than 4".


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes 4000 psi does make a difference compared to 3000. A 1/2 gpm probably will not. Have you checked the psi at the end of your jetter hose to see what you are really getting? Could be you need to fine tune the root ranger to be more effective.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

*jetter specs*



Cuda said:


> Yes 4000 psi does make a difference compared to 3000. A 1/2 gpm probably will not. Have you checked the psi at the end of your jetter hose to see what you are really getting? Could be you need to fine tune the root ranger to be more effective.


What is more important in your opinion. Higher pressure or more gpm. I am also looking at 5000psi at 4 gpm. Would 5000 psi be excessive.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

It depends what you are trying to accomplish. Remember, pressure cuts, flow flushes. If your main objective is to cut roots, by all means go for pressure, although I think 5K is a bit over-the-top for most purposes. However, if you are trying to remove sludge, etc, the higher flow is better.

I'd be afraid 5K would get pretty hard on older cast, thinwall PVC, or for sure Orangeburg.


----------

